# Soluble Fiber supplements



## 18490 (Apr 14, 2005)

Heather,I have ordered and have started using your soluble fiber Acacia. I have two questions in regards to its use. First, in using it for the first time (1/2tsp) it did seem to act like a laxative. (I know it is stated that it is not laxative.) Is this normal for a new user of the product? Should I start with a smaller dose?Second, you recommend taking it on an empty stomach, will I have problems, let say if I take it 30 to 60 minutes before a meal?Thank YouJAK


----------

